# Abandoned Cottage (Car Graveyard)



## Tom992 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey what's up guys, thought this location was pretty cool. No information as of yet but I will add some. This is my first report guys so please take it easy


----------



## Tom992 (Jul 24, 2014)

For some reason the pictures are not showing, can anyone help?


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 24, 2014)

Hiya, you have to copy and paste the whole IMG code into your report. I've done the first one for you 
Although please be aware, vehicle pics are forbidden on this forum.


----------



## krela (Jul 24, 2014)

There is a step by step guide here: [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009[/ame]

However we do have a rule about not posting photos of rusty vehicles here so please bear that in mind.


----------



## Tom992 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thankyou buddy, I'll try figure it out it's my first post you see so I'm a bit new to this


----------



## Big C (Jul 24, 2014)

I like that a lot, cheers for sharing mate.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 24, 2014)

Great first report and photos  
Looks like they are starting to clear the place, they have cleared around the house since a few weeks or so ago :O


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing and well done on your first report 

Good to see the jackets are still hanging on the mantelpiece.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bizarre! Just the way we like it : )


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 25, 2014)

Great first report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 25, 2014)

One of the many private 'scrapyards' that became illegal under the EPA a few years back. Rather than clear the place, the then 'owner' walked away from the responsibility.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 25, 2014)

I just assumed it was a collection of old cars.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 25, 2014)

Richard Davies said:


> I just assumed it was a collection of old cars.



I think your right, I know what DS is saying, but I think these cars go back before that and none seam to have been stripped of anything (I know they have now but early shots show them whole)


----------



## brickworx (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice work, loads of clutter that makes this a cool place and top 1st report. Thanks!


----------



## brickworx (Jul 25, 2014)

Out if interest, and sorry to hijack the thread , but what's the crack with the 'no cars' rule?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 26, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> I think your right, I know what DS is saying, but I think these cars go back before that and none seam to have been stripped of anything (I know they have now but early shots show them whole)



Yes they all go way back before anybody had dreamed up 'Environmental Protection', but by the time the Act was fact they had become, like many of these good intentioned collects around the UK, very expensive restoration projects or rusty scrap. Obviously which category one views them depends on your interest in the classic car movement, and it does not take much grey matter to work out what the LCC's brand new EP department's take on the subject was. 

Sadly two of my favourite haunts as a mobile teen - two collections started in the mid 30's that eventually expanded into junk yards containing vast arrays of cars, ex MOD and other wheeled transport and much besides - fell foul of the act and ended up in the scrap furnaces. Fortunately my rescued 1938 Ariel 500 is still going strong!


----------



## soranman (Jul 27, 2014)

brickworx said:


> Out if interest, and sorry to hijack the thread , but what's the crack with the 'no cars' rule?



There was a post a year or two ago with lots of cars in the grounds, and in the weeks to follow, lots of these cars(or parts) were removed from the site without permission. The location of the site was also mentioned on a few car forums. So to keep the "Take only pictures, leave only footprints" motto intact, no car pics are allowed.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 27, 2014)

you could have done some of the washing up 

nice report of an interesting place - nice one


----------



## st33ly (Aug 6, 2014)

I thought it was because of this very place, that no car photo's were allowed anymore?


----------



## Potter (Aug 9, 2014)

I love those signs 

It's great to see more of this site, and nice to see that old 70s telly still there and intact.


----------



## brickworx (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the cars thing, shame - thieves and rotters everywhere.


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 18, 2014)

brickworx said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the cars thing, shame - thieves and rotters everywhere.



Just in case you don't know, this place has now been completely cleared, I knew something was happening after seeing all around the house had been cleaned up.
End of a era


----------

